# Greetings from Rhode Island



## Lambda (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, I've actually been registered for a while, but I have been lurking. I think it's about time I introduce myself. 
I am involved in my high school's performing arts department. Currently, I handle sound, rigging, and anything electronic/mechanical that needs building or repair. I sort of fell into this position after being a spot op in my sophomore year. 
Admittedly, I have very little experience in rigging. The only reason that I have ended up handling it is that I've been able to figure out the system better than anybody else, and as such, it has been quite neglected for a while. 
I have already benefited greatly from existing posts, and the informative wiki, but I'm going to need a little more specific help this year, as I try to make the rigging safer, sort out our rats' nest of a sound system, and deal with the installation of a questionable multimedia system into the existing fly loft. 
A little about my crew, we have a 4 person full-time tech crew, but we bring in more people during shows as ASMs and stagehands. This year, since two of us are graduating, I'm looking to get more underclassmen interested. Oddly, there is no teacher at the school that teaches tech theater, it's up to us to figure things out and teach the next generation. 
About where I [-]live[/-] work: We have a 700-seat auditorium, with 60 dimmer circuits (58 working) and an ETC express board. Our sound board is a Mackie sr-32. We have 16 Sennheiser mics (14 of which work). Above the stage, we have 7 linesets, 2 of which move (+ the fire curtain). There is no grid, the ceiling of the fly loft is exactly twice the height of the proscenium as it is. All blocks and lines are inconveniently attached to the ceiling. 


That's FOH, with our main pipe in the foreground, taken from 1st electric. Yes, the whole place is indeed a giant hexagon.
I hope to get a lot of information from this community, and contribute where I can, too.


----------



## damjamkato (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome, it's nice to see a fellow Rhode Islander on the forum! I"m in high school as well, we should chat sometime.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow I guess there is just an explosion of Rhode Island today. I JUST moved to providence this past weekend. where abouts are you two at? I'm teaching tech down in Barrington. Also, Welcome!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to all three.


----------



## gregeye (Aug 17, 2011)

Well...sorry to say but I'm leaving RI this monday for college. .....Hey Josh..I have a good amount of extra lumber from the show I just did with Reagle Music Theatre. If you want it for school let me know b4 monday!


----------



## josh88 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd love it, though they aren't giving me any keys or letting me do much of anything until tuesday. partially because mike just left to take his daughter down to college and won't be back for a bit.


----------



## gregeye (Aug 18, 2011)

okay..let me know where and when u want it


----------



## Mack (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys. New to this site; just caught this post. I work in MA but live in Providence, so let me also say welcome to Rhode Island to Josh. I've lived in Providence just a year now, myself. Fun city. Let me know if you have any questions about the place.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 19, 2011)

looked at your welcome post before checking here, I'd be glad to talk sometime, I'm just beginning to explore the city so I'm sure there's a lot I've got to learn. 

@Greg, don't hold the lumber for me, as much as I'd like some extra stuff they aren't giving me any real access until after you're gone, so unless you've got someone around up there that could get you in to drop it into the shop sometime, I'd say don't worry about it. Thanks though.

@Lambda, see you've got a decent little crowd here to work with.


----------

